# New to Hunting Michigan



## Pathfinder-2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey yall, new to the forums here, also new to hunting in Michigan....

I'm at a bit of an impasse, I grew up here in Michigan, but recently returned to Michigan and despite my protests my damn wife insisted on moving into a town instead of a place with some land on it, so right now I am left with one place to hunt, and its my old man's place where he has about 100ft of woods that occasionally deer in the area will use to get across the street to a massive field where every night there are 10-25 deer just hanging out.

Now with that said my next question might sound ridiculous but, how do the rest of you who don't own land go about finding places to hunt?

I'm a little terrified to use State Hunting Grounds because I don't want someone to shoot at me (for any number of reasons lol) 

Anyone here in Lapeer County ? If so yall know anyone who has a bit of woods they don't mind being hunted on? 100% fine with sharing the meat, etc. 

Just getting more and more frustrated with hunting at the moment, I live right near a huge stretch of woods, but its all township property, and when I spoke with the supervisor he said go for it.....if the police say its ok.....because a handful of them are hunting it :/


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

You have Lapeer state game area and Ortonville and Holly rec area near you. Dont be afraid to hunt them if thats all you have . Its realy not that bad other than gun season can be crowded but not as bad as it used to be.
A lot of us lifetime residents hunt the state land and I have survived so far. lol


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Why can't you use the township land? A badge doesnt give police exclusive hunting rights


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

As long as there is not a township ordinance against bowhunting township property, you can hunt it. You should be able to find that out from the township website. And being some of the police are hunting it, I would say there's probably not an ordinance against it.


----------

